# Pics of the chi's room, and some from X-mas. Pic heavy!



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

The chi's room.


















My chihuahua collection. 









My chihuahua books.









These are the Crypton beds and Tiger Dreamz beds that they got for Christmas. They also got the fireplace. In the picture I hadn't yet finished with it yet.


















The fireplace after I finally finished it! The red garland above the fireplace is xmas decoration. It came off after xmas.









How it looks at night.










Maxx chewing on a santa hat, in one of the Dream On carriers they got for Christmas. 









Lily in her Santa hat. She hated it! 









Lily giving Lola a little love.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Lily's birthday gifts. The others got goodies too!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I love everything! The fireplace is amazing, you did a great job. Cupcakes are my favourite, where did you get all that?! You also have an awesome collection of chi things and books


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The room is fabulous and they are precious! I LOVE the pic of the 2 snuggled together!

Can you tell me where you got the little cocoon beds you have inside their crates? Mine are also snugglers and would love them!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh that is soo gorgeous. I wish I could have a room for my babies, but with 3 kids the office has already been turned into a bedroom for our son 

Just wanted to say that I am absolutely in love with Maxx too, he is just stunning!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

great room!!!! love your collection


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh wow! I am so jealous that they have their own room! Roxy needs her own room!!! So funny! The cupcake pressies are amazing too! Heheh! Good job on the fireplace! Looks awesome!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love your chihs room and i really like all your collection of chih figurines have you been collecting a long time?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh Lisa!!! These pics are fantastic! I just saw the post for Maxx and posted we needed more pics. I didn't see that you had done this thread. Everything is perfect! I love their room. They are livin in high style there with you. They look great and I love all their stuff! The fireplace is so great. Does it put off heat. I love the beds too. So cute.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

the room is fabulous!!....I want that room!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok...your Chi's are far too spoiled! :lol: I have to show hubby these pics tonight. hehe Love their room...that is amazing!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thank you ladies!*



Cambrea said:


> I love everything! The fireplace is amazing, you did a great job. Cupcakes are my favourite, where did you get all that?! You also have an awesome collection of chi things and books


Thank you! I'm very happy with the way it turned out. 
I love cupcakes too! I got it all from Ebay, Etsy, and Target. 



jesuschick said:


> The room is fabulous and they are precious! I LOVE the pic of the 2 snuggled together!
> 
> Can you tell me where you got the little cocoon beds you have inside their crates? Mine are also snugglers and would love them!


Thank you! I bought them from a lady on this forum. She makes them. Her chi ppl name is rhaubejoi (sp?). The beds are wonderfully made! I have washed them tons of times, and they are still perfect.  
Mine love to burrow, so these types of beds are a must have.



liss77 said:


> Oh that is soo gorgeous. I wish I could have a room for my babies, but with 3 kids the office has already been turned into a bedroom for our son
> 
> Just wanted to say that I am absolutely in love with Maxx too, he is just stunning!


Aww! Thank you, and Maxx thanks you too! He is a little lover. 
Yeah, it has made it so much nicer having them, and their stuff in their own room. They get free run of the house, except when I'm not home or at bedtime. They like it in there so a lot of times that's where you'll find them.  



Adrienne said:


> great room!!!! love your collection


Thank you Adrienne! :hello1:



rms3402 said:


> Oh wow! I am so jealous that they have their own room! Roxy needs her own room!!! So funny! The cupcake pressies are amazing too! Heheh! Good job on the fireplace! Looks awesome!


Thank you! Yeah, I think Roxy needs her own room too! 



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi i love your chihs room and i really like all your collection of chih figurines have you been collecting a long time?


Thank you Sheila! I've been collecting for a couple years. I try and only buy when I REALLY REALLY love it, otherwise my house would be a chihuahua museum. Lol! Some were gifts, so they are special to me. 



Brodysmom said:


> ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh Lisa!!! These pics are fantastic! I just saw the post for Maxx and posted we needed more pics. I didn't see that you had done this thread. Everything is perfect! I love their room. They are livin in high style there with you. They look great and I love all their stuff! The fireplace is so great. Does it put off heat. I love the beds too. So cute.


Ha! Thank you Tracy! Yeah, my husband says they are absolutely spoiled. Lol! I say it's as much for them as it is for me. You know how much we all love spoiling our babies.
Yes, it puts off heat. It even has a remote control! Lol! It has a thermostat so it turns off and on according to how I set it. It's so funny, when it turn on they all make a run for a spot in front of it. They really love it!



N*T*M*4U said:


> the room is fabulous!!....I want that room!!


Thank you Moni! :hello1:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

MChis said:


> Ok...your Chi's are far too spoiled! :lol: I have to show hubby these pics tonight. hehe Love their room...that is amazing!


Thank you Heather! Yeah, they are spoiled.  
Your hubby will probably say I'm nuts. Lol!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Thank you Heather! Yeah, they are spoiled.
> Your hubby will probably say I'm nuts. Lol!!!



Nah, I don't think he would! He's done a lot of work around the house to make it Chi friendly. Enclosed potty area, fenced in area off of that, doggy door, inside dog house that looks like our house...and he's just starting some built in crates below a bench **idea I stole from Rach!** that will actually look nice, as apart of our kitchen/dining remodel this summer. So I think he'll appreciate the room & say "when our girls move out we'll have the space that they can have their own room". :lol:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow what a cool room you have made for the furry kids Lisa!
Love it all, espcially that fire!
Lucky doggies to have a mammy like you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Teeheee boy they sure do have it Ruff!!

Lori what are the dimensions of those crates? I want to do a set up like that once we're in the new house for the chis. Hubby doesn't like clutter & it looks so neat. I know you linked to the crate products before but all the links were broken


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow!! Now that's what I call a Chi room! Beautiful!! I bet they all love their awesome space!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

MChis said:


> Nah, I don't think he would! He's done a lot of work around the house to make it Chi friendly. Enclosed potty area, fenced in area off of that, doggy door, inside dog house that looks like our house...and he's just starting some built in crates below a bench **idea I stole from Rach!** that will actually look nice, as apart of our kitchen/dining remodel this summer. So I think he'll appreciate the room & say "when our girls move out we'll have the space that they can have their own room". :lol:


I can't wait to see how it will look! It sounds amazing Heather!!! Your so lucky your hubby is handy... mine isn't! Lol! 
Your guys have a house that looks like your house??? That is sooo cool! I think I remember seeing pics of your house, it's beautiful!!!

Definitely share pics! :hello1:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Terri said:


> Wow what a cool room you have made for the furry kids Lisa!
> Love it all, espcially that fire!
> Lucky doggies to have a mammy like you!


Thank you Terri! Your such a sweetie! 



flippedstars said:


> Teeheee boy they sure do have it Ruff!!
> 
> Lisa what are the dimensions of those crates? I want to do a set up like that once we're in the new house for the chis. Hubby doesn't like clutter & it looks so neat. I know you linked to the crate products before but all the links were broken


I know, what a hard life! Lol! 
Yeah, the links aren't working anymore. It was sooo long ago. I'll pm you different links for the set up I have.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Teeheee boy they sure do have it Ruff!!
> 
> Lori what are the dimensions of those crates? I want to do a set up like that once we're in the new house for the chis. Hubby doesn't like clutter & it looks so neat. I know you linked to the crate products before but all the links were broken


Kristi, I just got the same size and brand of crate (the 30 x 21 x 24 inches) for my girls, and it's on sale at Amazon and comes with the divider.


----------

